# My 1/8 Scale BTTF Delorean (WIP)



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

I've been working on this kit for over 6 months now. It is my first Subscription build and it is extremely easy to put together, There is no painting necessary, there is now gluing or sanding or any of the other tedious regular model building stuff to do. I will be weathering parts of this build to give it that used feel to it. The DeLorean is one of my favorite movie cars and this is the most fun I've ever had putting a kit together. The kit comes with it's own electronics and wiring. If you need to pause the subscription, Eaglemoss will allow that and then when it's convenient you can restart it at any time. Although you only get 4 Issues per month I am now up to Issue 38/130, so I'm kinda in the middle of the build already. But, if you go to my website, you can see all of the parts and assembly of what I've done so far. Here is the update for MARCH 2019:

MARCH UPDATES - 2019
Greetings Fellow Modelers.
Just got back from 2 weeks vacation in a place that was nice and warm. Had to take a break from this awful cold weather in the Midwest. So, now after some recharging of the batteries from a good rest, I can deal with life again for a little while.
This month's update is a bonus update. Before I went on VACA, I received Issues 31 - 34 and assembled them, photographed them and then all I needed to do was edit them when I came back from our trip. At the beginning of the month, or on March 6th, I received Issues 35 - 38. So you can see the updates for 8 of the Issues this month. Also, the box I received for my shipment was unusually large this time and I couldn't really figure out why at first. But, then I checked my billing manifest and found that the 3rd and final "FREE" gift was included with this delivery which I forgot about. Eaglemoss sent me the Display Base for the DeLorean. It looks pretty sharp. Measures 27" x 14" x 1.5" and has a mirrored surface to display the underneath of the car and a BACK TO THE FUTURE display plate on the front. Issue 38 came with 4 mounting brackets for the car to sit on, but they don't hold the car high enough for hover mode. Maybe they're will be 4 more coming in the future that are a little higher up. Whish I had a Flux Capacitor so I could find out..... Hah... Anyway, I was also surprised that the front and rear wheel wells were metal pieces instead of plastic. The only Issue I had with these concerned the rear wheel wells. I found that in order to get them screwed in place I needed to first screw in the front part of the wells to the Chassis, then put the 2nd and 3rd screws in until they were flush with the Chassis. The "suspension" parts kind of hold the wheel wheels up and away from the frame. IF you try to put the screws in from back to front it's a little more difficult. Just letting anyone whose building this kit know how to get these parts in place. With these 8 Issues, some of the wiring has arrived along with the Battery Box and lid which are cleverly and appropriately hidden in the "fuel" tank. It looks like in the next Issue (39) some more wiring items will be arriving. I'm looking forward to it. There are 43 "New" pics in the "1/8 Scale BTTF DeLorean" page, starting on page 3 and slide number 158. For a view of the Display base, go to the bottom of page 3. As always, comments are welcome. See you next Month.

www.NemVia.org


----------



## Ziphead (Mar 25, 2018)

Looking good so far! Got any plans on super-detailing it or are planning on keeping it stock?


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Ziphead said:


> Looking good so far! Got any plans on super-detailing it or are planning on keeping it stock?



Hi, Ziphead! Thanks for your comments. I love what you've done on your build this far. I've been following what you've been doing to your DeLorean. As far as detailing though, I don't know about super - detailing, but I will be adding some weathering to the car, Engine, interior. I just ordered some of the MODs for the Flux Capo. and the X-mas tree grid, the power supply and floor mats. Some of the components are out of stock or not on the market as of yet. My version of the build will be of BTTF - 1 the original. We'll see how it goes. I do have to say that this is the most fun I've had building a kit model in years, despite the cost and length of the build. For me, it's nice to have everything ready to be assembled and just move on to the next Issue. :thumbsup:

Best, Mark.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

APRIL UPDATES - 2019 

Just to let everyone know, our website URL has been changed to www.NemVia.org and the website is now simply known as NemVia. Without realizing it I let the .net expire. It was just easier to move everything to .org. 

As for the DeLorean build, I've added 22 new pics to the "1/8 scale BTTF DeLorean" page. A lot of the build this month focused on the time circuit display and adding some more wiring for the lighting effects such as the brake lights, front and rear tail lights and turn signal blinkers. The brake pedal actually moves and has a spring to pull the pedal back in place. The center console also the gear shift handle which also moves and comes with a rubber shroud similar to a real shift shroud. The climate control details are very awesome, although I really doubt you'll be able to see them when the time circuits are all in place. The keypad is now in place as well as the stereo with cassette player details and controls as well as the compass. I'm really looking forward to the upcoming issues. Issue 43 looks to have more of the time circuit wiring along with the start of the beginnings of the Flux Capacitor assembly. Pretty "Heavy" Stuff. Once again, the details are just awesome on this build. She's starting to look more and more like a car. Can't wait. 


Mark 
The top link will take you to the 1st update pic for this month. The second is for the website home page. 
https://www.nemvia.org/apps/photos/photo?photoid=205641117 
http://www.NemVia.org


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

MAY UPDATES - 2019
Hey Everyone, sorry about the delay in the updates. I've had the pics loaded onto my website, I just haven't got around to adding the titles and captions until today. Well, most of the Issues concentrated on the dashboard assembly which includes the driver's side gages you speedometer, tach, fuel, etc. Also the passenger side indicators along with the lighting LED boards and their wiring components. Even the 88 mph speed gage is included. I can't wait to see all of this stuff lit up and working. Another part of this month's assembly includes the time circuit assembly, with power box and also the 6 push buttons that are on the passenger side of the center console. The detailing is pretty nice looking. Although I haven't secured these items onto the chassis, I was able to do a test fitting and take some pretty nice pics of what I have assembled so far. Check 'em out. there are 23 new pics starting with issue 43 which is slide no. 224 on the 4th page of the "1/8 scale BTTF DeLorean" page. Hope you enjoy them. I just received word that my next 4 issues have been mailed out, so I'm looking forward to starting on those. Issue 47 deals with the steering assembly. That's it for this month's update. Check back here in June. The link below should bring you to Issue 43
Mark 
https://www.nemvia.org/apps/photos/photo?photoid=205671335 
http://www.NemVia.org


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

MAY UPDATES -2019 (part ll) 

I know this is a rare occasion, but I was able to receive my next 4 issues of the DeLorean build within' the same month. I really liked these issues, especially Issue 48. Issue 48 had a little bit more work to do on it and it dealt mainly with the dashboard component wiring. All of these cables are of the GNDN variety and used for aesthetics purposes only. But, to adjust them and get them into their proper places was what took up most of the time. (well, that and I misread the instructions for the wire separator piece and threaded them through it upside down.....DOH) Oh, we'll anyway it was fun doing this part of the build. All of the cables needed to be threaded through the bottom of the dash into the trunk space area only to be secured there permanently later on. I've actually found a couple things that I do not like with this part of the build, though. One is that the cable ties or zip ties are way out of scale with the care. I do however plan to replace them with some smaller ones that are used for stereo electronics which are much smaller and a little more accurate. Also, I was very disappointed in the function of the steering wheel and steering column. I had hoped they would turn the front wheels a little farther than they do. Now I understand why they give you the mounting blocks for the display stand so that the wheels will turn a bit more with less effort. But, I don't think it's going to be too big of an issue since the car will mostly be displayed in a case. Anyway, I was also able to build one of the cars seats, driver's side to be exact. I like how the material feels, almost like real leather, and they give you foam to place underneath the seat cushions to make the seat covers feel soft just like you could sit on them for real. I think I will be weathering the seats a bit. Just looking at how much stuff was added to the car by "Doc Brown" would suggest a lot of wear on just about everything on the inside of the car. That's why I'm leaving any scuffs and scratches that I might make on the car for that lived in feel. So far I've built issues 1 - 50 for this kit and the car now weighs in at 7.5 lbs (3.4 kg) I didn't know it was going to be this heavy. I can't imagine what it will weigh when finished. So, there's 31 New pics to check out. Check out the link below, that will get you to the first pic. Well, that's it for now. Keep checking for the next update. 
Thanks, Mark

https://www.nemvia.org/apps/photos/photo?photoid=205718895


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

JUNE UPDATES - 2019 Hey everyone. I just received my next four issues (51-54) on Friday. Very quick and easy issues to do. I've been able to install the passenger seat as well as more GNDN wiring. And finally the rear bulkhead plate that goes in behind the seats. Also I've added the left and right side door sills that kind of make the seating area look more like it belongs in a real car. Nothing overly spectacular for this update, but the interior is getting closer to being finished. Looking at the test fitting of the interior with the car frame, I can see that even though this is a pretty big model car at 1/8 scale, the real life one looks extremely cramped even without all the time circuit details. I've never seen one in person, but this certainly tells me I don't think I'd ever really want one. Unless of course some generous individual gave me one as a gift.... (NOT) Anyway, there are 22 new pics in the "!/8 Scale BTTF DeLorean" page. The link will take you there:
https://members.webs.com/manageapp/photos/photo?photoid=205758071
Next month I will have a 1 year review of this build to date to see how far I've gotten over a twelve month span on this one model. In about 3 month I will be at the half-way point of this build. Hope this is still holding everyone's interest. Well, That's it for now. More coming soon. See you then.
http://www.NemVia.org


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I was due to finish mine this month so just a wee warning,it doesnt stop at 130 issues,I bought the 50's white wall tyre and wheel set special issue thinking they would offer the circuit board as a special,they didnt they have now offered a further 29 issues with issue 131 free and a free T-shirt if you continue,issues will include the circuit board,railway sleepers,track and wheels so you can now have any of the four possibilities,I am annoyed that the T-shirt is only in two sizes M and L no XL or even 2XL,and I'm still waiting when my issues are 2 weeks over due so far,must be waiting on either part 131 or Tshirt to come into stock,as I have had no problems up till now


cheers
Gordon


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

GordonMitchell said:


> I was due to finish mine this month so just a wee warning,it doesnt stop at 130 issues,I bought the 50's white wall tyre and wheel set special issue thinking they would offer the circuit board as a special,they didnt they have now offered a further 29 issues with issue 131 free and a free T-shirt if you continue,issues will include the circuit board,railway sleepers,track and wheels so you can now have any of the four possibilities,I am annoyed that the T-shirt is only in two sizes M and L no XL or even 2XL,and I'm still waiting when my issues are 2 weeks over due so far,must be waiting on either part 131 or Tshirt to come into stock,as I have had no problems up till now
> 
> 
> cheers
> Gordon


:surprise:Wow. Very interesting. But right from the start of my build I was just planning on the BTTF part 1 version. So unless I feel like adding all of those interesting items, I would then build separate Deloreans. That is "IF" I feel like building them.(Which I don't - at least not now) Thanks for the tip. I hope you get your order soon.
Mark
:thumbsup:


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

JULY UPDATES - 2019Hey Everyone! Thanks for stopping buy for the latest updates on the DeLorean build. I have 30 new pics for you to check out. This month the components were very easy to add to the interior section of the car. There are a few things in this car that I never knew where in there including a couple of speakers that fit behind the seats. Unfortunately, they don't function, otherwise I'd be cranking a cassette tape of Edward Van Halen music whilst doing this project. There are a few more "Live wires" that are now in this build and I've also added the main circuit board to the passenger side bulkhead piece. This assembly was very quick. The wires are all pre-numbered and they all plug into corresponding numbers on the circuit board. I was also able to plug into the board some of the components from the dash board. If they really work, I don't know as of yet. At least not until I can power this baby up. But it's starting to come together little by little. Best of all the Flux Capacitor box assembly was included with issue 58.So, as of July 25 it will be 1 year since I began posting this build on my site. The time has seemed to fly by very fast. I wish that darned capacitor would work so I can move into the future to see this thing done though. Oh, well. I can't afford the Plutonium or a real Mr. Fusion anyway. I'll just have to wait. To kind of celebrate all that's been accomplished with this build I've posted the article below with the 14 progress pics viewable on my "Home Page" below, including this months pic and a small review of the build and it's components over the last year. Hope you enjoy seeing everything come together. Keep checking for updates and we'll see you in the "FUTURE"!Mark 1/8 

Back To The Future DeLorean Build - The First Year - Issues 1 - 58 Build Review  
To review, The Back To The Future DeLorean is a car that has always intrigued me and I recall the smaller all plastic model with instant hover mode which was availible with the sliding of a lever located underneath the car's chassis. A good friend of mine began building this version of the car but never kept up with it, so he passed it on to me. However, the model fell into oblivion at some point never to be seen again. Just last year, I received an advertisement to build this car again in 1/8 scale on a subscription bases. I've never tried building anything like this before, but a highly detailed version of the car was irresistible to me so I began the subscription. At first what I received with Issues 1 - 6 did not seem very impressive, but I began what will be somewhere in the neighborhood of 2.5 years to build this awesome vehicle with working lighting effects and many other details that make this build a wonderful experience. On July 25, 2018 I posted my first pictures of my Back to the future DeLorean Build. This is a review of all of the 13 Overall Progress Pictures so you can see what was entailed in this thrilling model.

The first Issues 1 - 6. All that was received was the driver's side front fender panel which was made out of metal, one of the wheel assemblies, the front end suspension assemblies the top and bottom rear bumper assemblies, the "Plutonium" Chamber and the Mr. Fusion assemblies. These Issues were extremely easy to assemble.

Issues 7 - 10 where also very easy to put together. The chassis frame was made from metal which gives the model quite a bit of strength. I also received the second front wheel assembly and the anti-roll assembly as well as the steering mechanisms. What I've really enjoyed about this build is that everything is pre-painted to the appropriate color. All you have to do is assembly each issue as instructed. Some minor issues are that most of the metal parts are not pre threaded and the screws don't appear to be self threading. When putting this kit together you do need a solid Phillips screwdriver that can torque the mounting screws all the way in, otherwise there will be some wiggle with some of the assembled parts. 

Issues 11- 14 include the engine support brackets some base panels and connecting rods as well as the two rear disc brake assemblies the left rear wheel assembly with springs and shock absorbers, left and right radius arms and the two track rods. Very easy assemblies for these 4 Issues. This pic shows the wheels in hover mode. 

Issues 15- 18 Include the right rear wheel assembly. It also includes the beginnings of the transmission as well as the pieces for the bottom of the engine assembly which includes the transmission case housing the engine bottom with sump pan and the starter assembly, the left and right sides of the engine, engine backing, manifolds oil and fuel filters. The engine block is made entirely of metal except for some of the add-ons. This assembly does require that you torque down on some of the screws otherwise the pieces will rattle a bit. Another thing to add into the seams is some hot glue or some other form of caulking to block out any holes that might be visible. 

Issues 19 - 22 include the engine top water pump and hoses, The air intake and manifolds, The cylinder head covers a/c compressor assembly and mounting brackets, Oil filler cap, a/c compressor connector, intake manifolds, fuel injectors throttle control assembly and injector hoses. These four Issues have a lot of tiny detailing work to be done. For most of this assembly I used some locking tweezers to hold some of the pieces steady while adding them onto the engine. The hoses for the injectors were a bit of trouble, but once I got them on they were okay. A small bead of hot glue can help out a lot, too. 

Issues 23- 26 include the distributor assembly, the oil dipstick, which you should cement in place. It has the tendency to pop off if you accidently bump the engine assembly. Also you get the pulleys for the alternator, water pump and A/C compressor as well as the drive belts for each of them. You also get some mounting brackets and two of the exhaust pipes, the muffler or silencer, other connectors and 2 rubber boots for the track rods. Most of these pieces are very easy to assemble. After these assemblies are complete the engine is mounted onto the frame and then you are pretty much finished with the engine assembly from this point forward. At one point I was going to weather the engine up a bit, but this kind of fell by the wayside as I realized that most of the engine won't be seen after everything is finished. I might do some light weathering to it later on after I get farther along on the build. At least to dull the engine down a bit. But, I thing the engine looks pretty sharp the way it is. 

Issues 27 - 30 have parts for the radiator backing with fan blades mounting brackets and horn, the radiator grill, front and back with mounting frame which is a very quick assembly. Then you finally get to add the bottom chassis plate which will hold the floor of the interior. You also get all of the water pipes that run from the radiator assembly back to the engine. Some of these pieces are bent in such a way that it takes a bit of fishing them through the engine framework to get them into place. These run mainly underneath the chassis so you can't see them in this update picture. 

Issues 31 - 34 start the process of sealing the chassis in from the outside you get the rear chassis plates the fuel tank which holds the batteries to power the future electronics that will go into the car. You also get the fuel tank cover which holds the batter cover in place as well. The last and largest piece of these issues is the upper front chassis cover and the reservoir for the washer fluid. Very quick assembly time because the parts a very large and easy to work with. 

Issues 35 - 38 have some very easy things to add onto the car as well. You get the front wheel wells, the right and left pontoons with mounting brackets, the rear wheel wells and finally some of the first bits of wiring for the electronic effects for the car. They also give you some brackets to allow the car to rest on while in hover mode. I don't know if I'll use them, because I think they are a little too short. I might make some of my own to hold the car up a little higher to make it appear to be floating above the display stand. 

Issues 39 - 42 finally allow you to start working on the interior of the car. You get the floorboard along with some more wiring for the electronics which assembles together in no time at all. You also get the firewall with gas pedal, clutch and working brake with a lighting switch for the brake lights. The other two pedals are static and don't move. Then you get to work on the center console which includes highly detailed A/C heat and fan dials, gear stick with rubber shroud which allows the shift to move around a bit and also the beginnings of the time display box. This includes the time circuit keypad, stereo, heat sink and compass which when assembled looks pretty amazing.There are also some electronics to install for the lighting effects of the time circuit display. The wiring runs underneath the center console. 

Issues 43 - 46 include more wiring for the switch button board, the time circuit activator with Y-handle as well as a power supply box and various other buttons. This wiring is also fed under the center of the console. Next is the dashboard and shelves for the odometer display and other dials seen on the passenger side of the dashboard. You also get the LED lighting panels for each of the dashboard displays. Very quick assembly on these issues as well. 

Issues 47 - 50 Start you off with the steering console, with steering column and levers for turn signals and wipers that actually move. The steering wheel itself Is made from metal. Next comes the most time consuming Issue of the kit thus far. You are supplied with a lot of GNDN or dummy wires which make the DeLorean look like its just packed with electronics and power cables. The hard part is straightening all of these wires out and to make them bend where you want them to go. It can be done but you need a lot of TLC for this to happen. I even split one of the wires by accident when trying to contour it to the dashboard. Fortunately where it split was in an area that will not bee seen. You have to feed some of these wires into relay boxes and power units and then secure them to the dash. The only thing I really didn't like about this part is the zip-ties are way out of scale. I'm currently looking for smaller ones, which I have seen inside some electrical units like stereos and dvd players. These are micro ties that are way more accurate in scale. As soon as I can get a hold of them, I'll cut the old ones off and put those on instead. You also get some heavy duty power cables and the connector part of the seat-belts and finally the driver's side seat which is made of a soft, leather-like material. It contains a metal framework along with padding for cushions. I think I was able to put this together in less than 5 minutes. It even can lean and pull forward to get to whatever electronics and wiring are behind the seat. Very cool feature. 

Issues 51 - 54 start off with the passenger side seat assembly and again was put together in less than five minutes. In fact, I don't even think I used the assembly instructions. It's that easy. But, with the rest of the issues you get the left and right door sills as well as the hand brake and more cabling and zip ties. There is also a huge pipe that runs from the dash on the passenger side to the soon to be added rear bulkhead panel. This will also contain some short piping elbows as well as what looks to be like a compression cylinder will be added to this bulkhead piece which fits behind the driver and passenger seats. There is also a small junction box for more wires So there's more bending to do, but not quite so tedious as the dash wiring. 

And finally Issues 55 - 58. There are two, what look to be like 12" audio speaker that go behind the two seats. There is also a bulkhead hatch which is behind the passenger side seat which holds what seems to be the main circuit board for all of the lighting effects on the entire car. Most of the wiring that was fed from the dash through the center console is connected to this board. After this is in place, the upper bulkhead and it's details can be assembled which include the light board and other panels, some socket boards for the larger cable connections as well the Flux capacitor box and LED wiring and also some piping that will connect to the Flux capacitor box. So, this a year and a half's worth of work putting together 58 Issues to this point. At Issue 65 I will be at the half-way point of this build so there is a lot more to come. There are over 870 pieces assembled together so far and this includes all of the fastening screws for the components. I really enjoy this build and I do think it's worth the expense for all of the issues. I've had very little problems with any of the components and the ones I did have trouble with Eaglemoss promptly replaced the missing or defective parts. So here's to another year and a half or so of building this awesome car and I hope that everyone will continue to visit my website to see the 72 Issues that I will be adding to this amazing replica of the Back To The Future DeLorean Time Machine. See you in the future and thanks for visiting. Mark

http://www.NemVia.org
https://www.nemvia.org/apps/photos/photo?photoid=205803410


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

AUGUST UPDATES - 2019 
Well, alright now! I have a very nice update for this month. I finally received some beefy issues with some worthwhile parts to add to the DeLorean. The assembly for these four issues was extremely easy to do. The parts are mainly for the upper framework of the car. There are plenty pre drilled screw holes in the frame indicating there will be a lot more items to add to the car later on. It was actually very nice to get some of the bigger items this time around. I'll say this for Eaglemoss, at least with these parts, that everything has aligned very well. The framework slid on very nicely to the lower chassis and all of the mounting holes are perfectly aligned. So, this month's update was very easy to complete. It looks like in the upcoming issue #63 that I will be receiving the hood assembly. Finally some exterior parts to add on! I have added 29 new pics to the "1/8 Scale BTTF DeLorean" page. So check 'em out, leave some feedback if you'd like and I'll be posting more in the up-coming weeks. See ya 
Mark 
http://www.NemVia.org﻿ 

https://www.nemvia.org/apps/photos/photo?photoid=205842895


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

SEPTEMBER UPDATES - 2019
New exterior car body pieces arriving, finally! It's nice to work on some of the small details for this build, but every now and then it's great to see the larger parts arrive in the mail as well. This month I received Issues 63 - 66 and these included the Hood and framework for the trunk, the trunk interior and some more switches to operate the dome light when the doors are opened. All 4 of these issues are relatively quick to put together. The hood is made from metal as well as the air-pistons that are used to hold the trunk open. The pistons did have an issue, though. When opening the hood the mounting bracket pieces that are in the pistons would pull out from the metal tubes. I used some Maxi-cure to re-cement them into the tubes. This seems to work. But the reason they probably pulled out in the first place is that the piston tubes are very hard to pull open and slide closed. So I opened the hood as far as it would go, got some WD-40 and sprayed it on a tissue, then rubbed it onto the smaller part of the piston that slides into the larger tube. After a few open and closings, the pistons operated a lot smoother and I don't have to worry about the brackets being pulled out again. (I hope) For some of the smaller details in ISSUE 66 there are some more springs and door catches to assemble as well as the door locks which contains some micro switches, these also had some tiny springs to add in. Not very fond of those. I did have one fly away from me in an earlier issue, but fortunately I found it. Sometimes you need to work on these tine parts with over a white floor just in case something like this happens. (Wish I had a white floor) So, with these Issues, the piece-count for the build so far is about 1,079 pieces, including screws and wiring, etc. I haven't done this in a while, but the car now weighs in at 13.1 lbs (5.94kg). As a young Marty would say: "That's heavy, Doc". The weight includes the front left fender and the bumper assembly. I'll have to use a different scale next time because the one I'm using is for small measuring, up to 13 lbs. (5.89 kg) 
Anyway, there are 23 new pics on the "1/8 scale BTTF DeLorean" page, so check 'em out and let me know what you think!
In the next issue (67) I will be receiving the driver's side door assembly. I'm really looking forward to that. Thanks for checking the sight! More to come next month!


https://www.nemvia.org/apps/photos/photo?photoid=205880178
http://www.NemVia.org


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

nemvia said:


> *september* updates - 2019]


it really works!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

SEPTEMBER UPDATEs - 2019 - (Supplemental)
Again, it's rare that I can get 2 updates in during a one month span, but when I saw the Driver's side door in Issues 67 - 70 I wanted to get moving o this. The door assembly is very easy to put together. It comes with hinges and support piston as well as lighting around the lower frame of the door and the two window pieces are now in place. There is a gear mechanism that will allow the smaller window to go up and down, via a thumb gear located in the bottom of the door. There is some very minor wiring that needed to be done, but that was relatively east to install. There is an issue with the door staying open though. The screws that are provided for the hydraulic arm bracket strip very easily. They will not thread properly into the frame. I will be doing a "fix" for that hopefully by the next update. I've added 24 new pics to the "1/8 scale BTTF DeLorean" page. If you get a chance to check them out, let me know what you think. Hopefully the passenger side door will arrive in the next bundle. Thanks for checking the update. I should have another one shortly.
Mark

https://www.nemvia.org/apps/photos/photo?photoid=205910948
http://www.NemVia.org


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

OCTOBER UPDATES - 2019

Okay, back to work again, with a bit of disappointment included with this group of issued. Although I was forewarned that this was going to happen, it still is a bit irksome. Eaglemoss sent me a message a few days after I posted the September supplemental update saying that their suppliers had run out of one or more of the next upcoming issues. I wasn't totally sure what to expect, but I was under the impression that I wouldn't receive anything from them for a month or two, but the following week I saw that I was billed for my next 4 Issues. I didn't look too closely at the issue numbers on the billing invoice, but I thought that the issue with the out of stock issues was remedied. I received my box and opened it up as usual to photograph the Assembly instruction booklets and I saw that I received Issues 71, 72, 73, and 78. A little distraught I re-checked the email invoice and it matched what I received. A little bummed about what I got, I proceeded with the assembly up to 73. I can't do anything with issue 78 until I receive Issue 75, 76, and 77, so 78 will have to be put aside until Eaglemoss catches up with their distributers. I think I would rather have waited for the proper issues came in the correct order, but here we are. So, what I was able to do this month was assemble just the door parts and the door for the passenger side, but Issue 74 didn't come which contains the hinge assembly parts to connect the door to the car frame, so I will not post an overall progress pic for this update. However, since I received some of the MODs that I wanted I was able to add those into the car for this update. The MODs include the car floor mats, a new Xmas tree component and a more detailed version of the Flux Capacitor. Both of these contain much better lighting effects that are closer to the screen version of the car. Hopefully by the next Issue cycle, everything will be caught up and I can give you a better progress update. But, I do have 26 new pics added to the 1/8 scale BTTF DeLorean page, so check them out and let me know what you think! More to come, keep checking for the November Updates
Mark
The top link will take you to the latest pictures, the bottom link will take you to the homepage.

https://www.nemvia.org/apps/photos/photo?photoid=205952494
http://www.NemVia.org


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

NOVEMBER UPDATES - 2019

Hey everyone! Well, still no word on when I'll receive my missing issues which are now Issues 75, 76 and 77. I really don't know what Eaglemoss will be sending me until I get my next automated order. They did send me Issue 74 which is the issue that has the hinge panel for the passenger side gull wing door, so I was able to get that into place, and I also received Issues 79, 80 and 81. 79 & 80 are the passenger side rear panel and trim assemblies, which are very easy to assemble. Issue 80 also has similar parts to Issue 78 which are the trim pieces for the rear panels as well as the mounting brackets for some of the lighting effects. Issue 81 has a part called the "engine surround" which will eventually be filled up with wiring and more greeblies. I have 17 new pics added to the 1/8 scale BTTF DeLorean page which includes the pics and parts for Issue 74 which is now in sequential order. Now, depending on when my next shipment will get here will determine if there will be an update for December. My busy season begins next month so I might not have too much time or energy to get anything done. If not, there will be a big update on January of 2020. Who knows. Well, that's it for this update. Keep checking the website and we'll see you next update!
Mark
https://www.nemvia.org/apps/photos/photo...=205996566
http://www.NemVia.org


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

JANUARY UPDATES - 2020 
Well, it's now 2020 and so far, this year has not started off well in the DeLorean build department. I received Issues 88 through 91 in December, but found out that there were two things that needed to be taken care of before I could move forward on the build. 1) and most importantly, I discovered that while trying to add the assembly Issue 91 to the engine which, by the way is the engine air filter assembly, I found that I had put the left and right air intakes, on the manifolds, facing the wrong direction. A major OOOPS! I decided to put off working on this project until after my peak season at work, otherwise I was going to hurl the car at the basement wall and be done with it. This was a bit frustrating, too because I still have not received Issues 75, 76, and 77, and it's now going on four months, with a new complaint letter sent in every month I don't get these Issues. And in order to move forward on the build, I need the parts from those Issues. Issue 74 is still in it's parts bag because I have nowhere to put these pieces. Anyway, when things calmed down at work I decided to fix the manifold problem. This gave me something to do while waiting for the next Issues. I had to reverse engineer how to get the manifolds off and turned around to the correct position. I did have to remove the engine to get to the manifold, but I finally got it into it's proper position, and now the air filter and other system pipes fit very nicely. But that's not all... You're not gonna believe this one.... I get my usual notice that my Issues would be mailed out, but I didn't pay attention to which ones I would get until they were delivered. so now, I'm not only missing 75, 76 and 77, but now I didn't get 86, 87 and 92 and 93. What I received are Issues 94 - 97 but I don't have the other Issues to assemble these parts together. (I guess you could say I have Issues with my Issues) So I'm not going to even open the parts bags for these until I get the other parts. Man! what a disappointment. And still no word from Eaglemoss on this problem But!!!! I still have posted some interesting pics of what I was able to get done despite not having what I need. I've assembled what I could starting from Issues 82 - 85, then 88 - 91. Some of the interior parts were added, such as the seatbelt harness pieces and of course the air filter assembly. The engine cover is made from metal and the detailing on the grates is quite awesome. But this is about all I was able to do for the last two months. So there are 49 new pics in the 1/8 scale BTTF DeLorean page. I hope you can at least enjoy those. That's all for now, keep checking my site to see if those missing Issues will ever get here! 
Take care, Mark 
https://www.nemvia.org/apps/photos/photo?photoid=206058226 
http://www.NemVia.org


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your issues. I hope you were able to air them out during Festivus on Dec 23rd! :cheers2:


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Sorry to hear about your issues. I hope you were able to air them out during Festivus on Dec 23rd! :cheers2:


Thanks, but it really hasn't gotten any better....
Here's what I'm now missing:
Issues: 75, 76, 77, 86, 87, 92, 93, 98, 99, 103, 106, 108, 111, 112, 113, 114, 115, 116
They've sent me 117 - 120 but I really don't have any of the necessary issues to put most these together with. Here's the message, in part, that they sent me....

Dear Collector,


"As far as products coming from our manufacturing partners overseas, we anticipate moderate delays as a result of production gradually ramping down after recent closures and potential delays in U.S. Customs clearance. 

Our customer service lines and corporate functions remain fully operational to support online store and subscription sign-up sites. We will keep you informed of any delays and changes that may impact your orders.

At this time of great change and challenge, we remain grateful for valued customers and look forward to continuing the pursuit of the passion for collecting that drives us all.

Customer Support Team"
Now, they've skipped way over to issues 132, 134,135 and 136. Of course I'm missing all of the crucial parts to assemble most of these together... Bummer.

I understand the C-19 situation, but the missing issues were a problem way before the crisis took hold and as you said you really can't get anywhere with customer service.
Anyway, I may not post anything concerning this build for quite a while. I hope you and everyone that posts here on this website stays safe. Take care and best wishes to all.
Mark


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Another unfortunate turn of events. Sorry to hear about your trivals. We'll be here though when you get back to the project!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Yes , I realize this is an old thread. 
Mark?! If you're still out there, please reply. 
-Jim G.G.


----------

